# People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read.



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

I thought I read on this forum that the price for the towing package was $695 including installation. I've called all my local dealers and some have the hitch in stock but say install takes up to 3 hours at $90 per hour. This makes the hitch and install over $800. I'm told that I can't install it myself because they need to do work with an OBD tool. 
How much are people paying for the hithc incl. install? Is there documentation anywhere that says the hitch is $695 *with* installation?


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

Can't tell you about price of install, but there are two older threads. One is a group buy, and the other about cheaper Porsche receivers.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (vracer)*

I know about the group buy, but I'm trying to find out what people are getting charged for hitch installs. In other words, if the $695 incl. install, you'd be a fool to get a group buy price of $570 and then pay to get it installed. I will get it with the group buy if the $695 doesn't incl. install.


----------



## planeherder (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (S4inSoFla)*

when I placed my order, they charged me 695 for the hitch and the install.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (planeherder)*

We are charging $195 for install. YOu have to remove the rear bumper and do some cutting and liquid welding..Its not an easy install at all. But damn does it look good installed...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Blownaway)*

Can you please post photos of the installation? Maybe even a during installation shot?


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

Paid $695 including install, but that hasn't happened yet because the part hasn't arrived. Perhaps my dealer didn't realize the complexity of install when they agreed to this?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (MWVW)*

The $695 is for having the hitch installed at the port.
from what I understood at the dealer training in Phoenix, selling the hitch at $695 for dealer install included labor, and some profit to the dealer.
I don't have that in writing anywhere however.


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (spockcat)*

Got hitch install this week at Liberty; tried hookup this morning. Some pictures attached. To me not as clean looking as Cayenne hitch but looks ok. Would have been better if they had put chains connect points on side reather than bottom as this add 2" to bottom. 
Not sure about electical and monitoring system as I get messages all the time: *Check trailer lights, check brake lights*







; have 4 wire hookup and everything works ok; maybe they are just want to remind one to check trailer lights.





















Think I finally got pictures in







.
_Modified by bt-treg at 7:31 PM 8-2-2003_

_Modified by bt-treg at 7:46 PM 8-2-2003_

_Modified by bt-treg at 7:48 PM 8-2-2003_

_Modified by bt-treg at 7:52 PM 8-2-2003_


_Modified by bt-treg at 7:55 PM 8-2-2003_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (bt-treg)*

bt-treg,
How much was your install?


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (S4inSoFla)*

Was part of deal; mats; cargo box and hitch; guess hitch install ran about $250.


----------



## GRAYDOG (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (bt-treg)*

I have had the trailer faults also. Two vist 2-1/2 days tied up, going back end of this week i(f part comes in) to try another trailer light module.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Blownaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blownaway* »_We are charging $195 for install. YOu have to remove the rear bumper and do some cutting and liquid welding..Its not an easy install at all. But damn does it look good installed...

_*God - Jesus - No!* _
As far as I know, there is no welding, no cutting, nothing like that needed if you install the VW OEM towing hitch. Though before I put my hand in fire for that, I will double check with my friends in Germany/Austria who had the Touareg for almost a year now and where a towing hitch install is on the daily schedule. What I have heard from over there is, that the rear bumper has to come off, then the metal bar that the bumper mounts on will be replaced by a new bar that has a fitting for the hitch, and then the original bumper goes back on. Your bumper has already a cover that you can remove when you want to put the towing hitch on.
I will have some definite answers on that in a week from today, since my friend will get back from vacation on the 11th. If they cannot get the OEM hitch in the states, I rather bring one along on my next trip to/from Europe. I'd almost have done that for the Passat already, if I hadn't planed on the Touareg purchase.


----------



## Michael A. Tynan (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Corradodrvrfnd)*

it is my understanding that dealers should charge $695 regardless of where the hitch is installed... if it is installed at port or in stock the price should be the same.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (wkaml)*

wkaml,
Do you know if the euro version hitch is a receiver style? Most of the hitches I've seen in Germany are those funny looking U shaped things. The Euro Touareg hitch is shown in their accessories catalog on their German site on page 16 but the picture isn't real clear. http://www.volkswagen-zubehoer...g.htm


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Do you know if the euro version hitch is a receiver style? Most of the hitches I've seen in Germany are those funny looking U shaped things. 

spockcat,
I am not familiar with the technical term "receiver" - style, but I assume that is the American type towing assembly with that ugly square pipe looking at you when the hitch is off.
The European tow hitch looks - yes (un-/fortunately, that's a different question) like a U shape hitch. That way, if you have the hitch not installed, you can put your cover for the opening on the rear bumper back on and nobody would even be able to tell that your car has the towing package installed.
Actually, the two part numbers in the catalog describe the one hitch as "abnehmbar", which is removable, the other one as "star", which is fixed installed. Also, I believe that that part number will not be sufficient to get your tow package together. Usually there is a wiring kit required as well, and as far as I know, there are two "standards" (that's why you call it standard, right, so you have to choose again...







), one is an 11 pin connector, the other one 7 - I hope I got those numbers correct. 
Anyways, in Europe you have a law requirement that says, that the driver needs to be able to tell if the lights, turn signal, and break lights are working on the trailer. That's why you have so many pin connectors and wires. Now, if you do a custom modification and not an OEM installation, your lights might still work, but some of the control wires will not be connected up correctly. 
That's when you will see all those funny warning messages come up in the display that people are talking about here. "Yeah, my trailer hooks up, lights work, but I get warning messages...."
THAT is why I will not have a custom sort of U-HAUL hitch but rather wait for an OEM hitch to make it into this country.
I hope I was able to help.
Wolfgang


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (wkaml)*

I know what you mean by the ugly square pipe but they are actually quite useful as you can mount all sorts of other things in them. Bike racks, cargo platforms, motorcycle carriers, even a rear snow plow! So they are very useful. 
I agree that the last thing you want ot do with this car is to go to UHAUL and have them install something. If the dealers are having problems, UHAUL would be a hugh mess.
I would be careful with the euro version too as the US dealer base will not be able to support it if you have a problem. Best is to wait until VW sorts out the problem with the existing package and then buy it. 
Good luck on the hitch. I'll stick with my pickup truck for towing.


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

FWIW
The Porsche part is SUPPOSED to be identical, and it is SUPPOSED to be cheaper.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*

And has been on the market longer too. The question is, why are VW owners having light error problems, AND are Porsche owners having these same problems. I would suggest VW owners with problems check on some Porsche Cayenne forum.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_And has been on the market longer too. The question is, why are VW owners having light error problems, AND are Porsche owners having these same problems. I would suggest VW owners with problems check on some Porsche Cayenne forum.

I don't want to make too many wrong guesses as far as the question why goes. But that is fact: I finally got a call from a Touareg expert from VW today and I was allowed to spend over 30mins with the lady on the phone to discuss all the Touareg issues that I have listed since I own it. And coming back to the facts, there is an OEM towing hitch for the Touareg where there is NO welding and NO cutting required. So, if you have a towing hitch and your service stuff has been welding and cutting, then you DO NOT have to OEM towing hitch that is designed to go with the Touareg and all the electronics. In that case, you may just get about any warning message in terms of lights that you can think of.
What I will do is to definitely wait until the lady calls back with the correct part# for the OEM towing hitch or she contacts my dealer, and that will be the only towing hitch that the dealer will install on my car. No guarantees on any other towing hitches.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (wkaml)*

You have no idea what you are talking about. Have you even seen a Towhitch installed on the Touareg other than some $8 an hour person telling you on the phone. You have to cut the rear valance in order for the flush mount to happen. You also have to seal the hitch with a product called liquid weld to prevent future corrosion. If you give me your fax number I would be happy to fax you the OEM install instructions...please dont push second hand information on others it shows bad taste and leads people the wrong way.








Oh and here is the part number for you.
Part number 7L0-092-101-U List is $695 / GB $535.15 shipping should be $35 to either coasts...



_Modified by Blownaway at 8:15 AM 8-5-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Blownaway)*

Blownaway,
There have been several reports of the electricl system reporting error with trailer lights in this post and others. Has your dealership installed many of these hitches? If so, have your customers reported such problems? 
Please respond to this. People here are wondering whether there is a problem or was a problem and it is solved.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (wkaml)*

THe $695 price is at the port. It is warrantied for 4 years and 50000 miles. If you get it at a dealership they only warranty it for 1 year and 12000 miles. That is the latest info. The hitches are easy to install - 4 bolts, the grommet is already in place and all you have to do is connect the harness. 1 hour or less. If you have to cut or weld, then you have something wrong. The dealerships are not experienced with this so you may have to pay for more than one hour for the first few. The reason all the early adopters don't have the hitch is because it isn't readily available. If you order from production ask for it installed at the port! $695 including labor.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Elkmtnmotors)*

So you know there are no port installed accessoriess available for the Touareg so if someone wants there truck now and wants it installed this is the way to do it. They have not given any dates regarding when these will be available for port install. You are correct about the warranty, but it has always been that way. In the future I plan on ordering most of the trucks with port installed hitches when it becomes available in the upcomming years...but people want their trucks now. not in three months...or years for that matter
Regarding the check lights and the check brakes. we are still working on what the problem is. 
And if you look clearly in this picture you can see where the cut for the bumper is EDIT** it is not a cut it is perforated and with two twist lock fasteners you can remove it, so there isnt any cutting. but the wiring for control module is a PITA. especially on vehicles with Nav becuase the Changer is now in the way. All in all we will probably order most of our trucks with hitches...











_Modified by Blownaway at 2:14 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Blownaway)*

Blownaway,
My bumper seems to have a removable panel where this picture is shown. Is there something that needs to be cut behind this panel?
Also, I don't suppose your dealership also has a Porsche franchise too? It would be interesting to know if the Porsche guys have solved the trailer light error, or if they even had such problems.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (spockcat)*

nope no go on the Porsche franchise...sorry


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Elkmtnmotors)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elkmtnmotors* »_THe $695 price is at the port. It is warrantied for 4 years and 50000 miles. If you get it at a dealership they only warranty it for 1 year and 12000 miles. That is the latest info. The hitches are easy to install - 4 bolts, the grommet is already in place and all you have to do is connect the harness. 1 hour or less. If you have to cut or weld, then you have something wrong. The dealerships are not experienced with this so you may have to pay for more than one hour for the first few. The reason all the early adopters don't have the hitch is because it isn't readily available. If you order from production ask for it installed at the port! $695 including labor. 

Just so you are aware VW is not setup to port install or factory install hitches and will not be ready to for some time. If you want a hitch you will have to go through your dealer. Also for clarification as long as the tow hitch is purchased at the time of delivery it will have the 4year 50,000 mile warranty
Regarding the Porsche hitches being less expensive, only if it is factory installed is it $90 less (I guess to spend 20K more to save a c-note makes sense) if you buy it from the Porsche parts department they charge $940








Just trying to help...and sell some hitches cheap


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (Blownaway)*

I'll probably buy one of your hitches, I got quoted 2 hours labor with my dealer. Are they in stock yet?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_Got hitch install this week at Liberty; tried hookup this morning. Some pictures attached. To me not as clean looking as Cayenne hitch but looks ok. Would have been better if they had put chains connect 


bt-treg,
3 Questions:
1) Are you actually able to put the bumper cover on the bottom (which has been designed to be able to take on/off as often as you want) back on when the hitch knob is removed?
2) Since you seem to have seen and know about the Cayenne towing hitch, does that have the square receiver style at the end as well, or does it have the European style 'U' shape?
3) Finally, can you see the name of the manuacturer for your towing hitch on some label?
Thank you!








Wolfgang


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

KKaml:
NO the cover will not go back on; the sqaure receiver (2") has rubber cap over it.
Cayenne hitch has same 2" square receiver; bumper area is cleaner than on Treg; also based on Cayenne forum you do not get the reciever and ball with the hitch; ie this is why it is less money; someone on forum said it $134 for the reciever in addition to the hitch.
My hitch is VW OEM part; I doubt that for the next year you will ever be able to hitch elsewhere based on Treg frame design.
Mine was installed at Liberty Imports where I bought the car.


----------



## WARF (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (bt-treg)*

Did the dealer return the plastic cover to you? I would think you could get even a cleaner look if you cut the cover to show only the square receiver. In fact that may be what is discussed as needing to cut the bumper, is really the removable panel.
Your dealer should have returned the part, if they did not, they may have it lying around, or make them order you a new one! Maybe we will see a different photo of install to verify this issue of cutting the removable panel...
I have found that when I leave the receiver in on my current RX300 with a locking pin, nobody has the nerve to park too close to the rear bumper...
Gee, do you think tat is why that there is not a mark on the bumper after 4 years?







I'm not so sure about the front bumpers of those people who want to see how close they can get when pulling in behind my car, I usually pull through the parking place to drive straight out.








Sounds like the cover will snap on over the receiver as long as the rubber cap is not in place!








_Modified by WARF at 12:31 AM 8-6-2003_


_Modified by WARF at 12:39 AM 8-6-2003_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_KKaml:
NO the cover will not go back on; the sqaure receiver (2") has rubber cap over it.

That is too bad!

_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_
Cayenne hitch has same 2" square receiver; bumper area is cleaner than on Treg; also based on Cayenne forum you do not get the reciever and ball with the hitch; ie this is why it is less money; someone on forum said it $134 for the reciever in addition to the hitch.


I just called Cutter Motors in Santa Barbara, CA. They sell and service Porsche, Merzedes, BMW, and some other brands. The guy just confirmed what you posted, that the hitch for the Touareg has the 2" square pipe sticking out. I have forgotten to ask whether the bumper cover could go back on on the Cayenne. However, he will give me a call tomorrow and let me know it it will work on the Touareg. I doubt that I would buy it. The quote was about US$1,070 for the hitch.

_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_
My hitch is VW OEM part; I doubt that for the next year you will ever be able to hitch elsewhere based on Treg frame design.


It's too bad that VW apparently OEMs a different hitch in the US then they do in Europe. I will most likely check the US hitch out, take precise measurements of the knob, and if it is the same size as in Europe, I will import an European hitch myself, since it totaly disappears. If you take the knob portion of, you can put the bumper cover back on - as far as I know. But I will confirm that with pitcures and 100% certainty next Monday.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (Blownaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blownaway* »_You have no idea what you are talking about. Have you even seen a Towhitch installed on the Touareg other than some $8 an hour person telling you on the phone. [...]...please dont push second hand information on others it shows bad taste and leads people the wrong way.










I suggest this "Sales Manager" promoting to the "friendliest VW sales person"


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

The Porsche dealer is 5 minutes from home so went back to look at hitch; not as clean as I remenbered it 4 weeks ago; look same as TREG unit. No way you are going to put the cover back on either ; the receiver on treg sticks out 1" or so past bumper.
Cayenne hitch $590 on sticker w/o hitch and ball








Treg Hitch on my car








Treg Hitch and Ball complete $695; hitch is solid shaft unit 7000# capacity 








Notice how short the hitch is; ball is very close to car; to use the maximum tongue and pulling load will need need to stay with factory hitch and ball.
My old hitch fits but ball is further out which increases the moment arm on the hitch.
Hope this clears things up.
BT-TREG

_Modified by bt-treg at 9:10 PM 8-5-2003_

_Modified by bt-treg at 9:11 PM 8-5-2003_


_Modified by bt-treg at 9:14 PM 8-5-2003_


----------



## bug in a rug (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_Notice how short the hitch is; ball is very close to car; to use the maximum tongue and pulling load will need need to stay with factory hitch and ball.

That _is_ short! Looks like a zero rise. Are different rises/drops available? If not, how can you match the ball and trailer coupler height without going to an after-market ball mount, few if any of which are that short. If a longer hitch is used is there a formula to estimate lost capacity?
BTW, is the large metal surface under the rear the muffler?


_Modified by bug in a rug at 6:47 PM 8-6-2003_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_The Porsche dealer is 5 minutes from home so went back to look at hitch; not as clean as I remenbered it 4 weeks ago; look same as TREG unit. No way you are going to put the cover back on either ; the receiver on treg sticks out 1" or so past bumper.
[...]
Notice how short the hitch is; ball is very close to car; to use the maximum tongue and pulling load will need need to stay with factory hitch and ball.
My old hitch fits but ball is further out which increases the moment arm on the hitch.
Hope this clears things up.
BT-TREG


BT-TREG,
Thank you for the very informational pictures here and your experience. That really helps and clears things up!
Wolfgang


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

Bug in a rug:
Yes shiny metal surface is muffler; almost the same on both Treg and Cayenne; different exhaust extensions.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (bug in a rug)*

I agree. The hitch height needs to be adjustable and depends on what you are towing. The deal with towing is having the vehicle and what you are towing level. This can only be done if you can vary the height of the hitch. Anyone who tows a decent size camping trailer (e.g. 20 feet/3500lbs long/weight or more) uses stebelizing/weight distributing attachments- both of which are attached to the hitch. I see the VW advertisements on TV/magazines of a treg pulling what looks like a 25 foot Airstream with nothing more than the OEM hitch and wonder!! This is of great concern to me- I have a treg on order but am confused as to how I get it to tow my camper with the OEM system- or do I attach my existing system(hitch, stablizer and weight distributor to the treg hitch receptacle and adjust to the right height.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: ball mount length (donaldvanw)*

Guys the first thing to remember is simply, whats underneath your Touareg isnt underneath the other vehicles you towed with in the past. The framework is the strongest you will ever encounter....They are working on a towing guide as we speak.....this will answer (officially) allot of concerns....


----------



## bug in a rug (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (Blownaway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blownaway* »_Guys the first thing to remember is simply, whats underneath your Touareg isnt underneath the other vehicles you towed with in the past. The framework is the strongest you will ever encounter....They are working on a towing guide as we speak.....this will answer (officially) allot of concerns....

Maybe, maybe not. It appears that the only VW-approved stinger available is a short, zero-rise/2"-offset unit that simply won't work unless your trailer coupling happens to be that height. If their ratings are based on only that configuration, there is some explaining to do because 8" to 12" stingers with various rises/drops are standard in the U.S.


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: ball mount length (bug in a rug)*

Found out about the check brakes and check lights warnings....The control module has to be programmed to TWO. it will then check the resistance for all brakes, lights and whether a trailer is installed ot not. It will learn everything it needs to. Once the unit is programmed to two, the warning light will stay on until you plug in your trailer, once this is done the resistance learn function will initiate and all warning lights will go out. If the light comes back on it means you have a bulb out or somethings wrong. For those with this warning issue, please have your untis redone by a VW tech


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (Blownaway)*

It doesn't matter what is underneath the treg or any other vehicle you tow with. The fact is that a weight distributing attachment is intended to help distribute the weight between the back of the vehicle, the hitch attachment, and the actual hitch on the trailer. The stabilizer bar attachment is intended to help reduce trailer sway caused by winds such as when driving on the highway and a tractor trailer passes you. There is no way that the factory provided treg hitch can accomplish those functions.


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

Had my hitch module reprogrammed today; at least the brake lights work now but still get alarms; now when right turn signal is on and brake on alarm "check turn signals". No issues with left signal or brakes alone.
Does anyone have lights working properly without alarms?
Also the marker and tail lights pulse faintly every time I turn them on; then after a while they seem to come on; time period is not repeatable. Anyone else see this?


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (bt-treg)*

If VW doesn't QUICKLY tell dealers/owners what to do about no trailer brake lights, about using equalizer hitches, and how to hook up an electronic brake controller, someone is going to get killed trying to tow like in the Touareg ads! Whatever it costs VW to get this mess fixed will be trivial compared to a jury tort judgment.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*

Is there anybody out there yet who has gotten the towing hitch installed satisfactory? - I asked the dealer of how much he would charge for the install. The response was that he did not know how long it will take him to install. Well, I don't want to be the first install at that dealer then as I am not compensating them for training...
I got the V8 with NAV and read somewhere that it is even more difficult to install the towing hitch on a car with that configuration. True, or false? Thanks!


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (bug in a rug)*

No way. That hitch receiver from VW limits tongue weight to 616 pounds, too light for any trailer over about 6100 pounds, much less the 7700 VW trumpets. Must use an equalizer with anything heavy, and that takes a long ball arm; alas the receiver limits the pin to ball length to six inches. One could tow a, say, 7000 pound trailer with the dealer-installed hitch, arm and ball, placing only 616 pounds on the tongue...IF VW ever figures out how to install an electronic brake controller, and IF you enjoy trying to two a heavy trailer that wags its tail end all over. Come on, VW, tell us what do do so we can tow what you said the Touareg could.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Is there anybody out there yet who has gotten the towing hitch installed satisfactory? - I asked the dealer of how much he would charge for the install. The response was that he did not know how long it will take him to install. Well, I don't want to be the first install at that dealer then as I am not compensating them for training...
I got the V8 with NAV and read somewhere that it is even more difficult to install the towing hitch on a car with that configuration. True, or false? Thanks!

I just got an install done with your config (V8 w/nav) and have zero issues so far. Granted, I haven't towed with it yet and may not for some time, but at least I have no warning lights as of now. The total install cost of 1.8 hours of labor for $149.


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*

S4:
Did you hook up to trailer and test the lights?? I have no alarms until I hook up trailer.


_Modified by bt-treg at 7:15 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

S4-
Does the electronic brake controler have some sort of slide so you can apply the trailer brakes w/o using the brake peddle?


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

Just got the hitch installed for $695 including install - no issues yet, but haven't tested it yet with a trailer. Will try to do that tonight and give you some feedback.


----------



## littlebaygolfer (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (MWVW)*

Hey guys. Are these hitches you've had installed VW supplied or are they aftermarket hitches? My dealer tells me that the VW hitches are not available yet and that if you have an aftermarket hitch installed it voids the warranty for towing related issues. THANKS!


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (littlebaygolfer)*

I noticed in the latest Wired (hot chick dressed in diamonds on the cover) that I got yesterday that the Treg ad with the Airstream shows a boxed hitch not the U shaped one. Just FYI.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (littlebaygolfer)*

Hitches being discussed on this board are factory supplied, dealer installed, not aftermarket. I don't think an aftermarket hitch is available for the Cayenne/Touareg yet.


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

What he said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mudman2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: ball mount length (TouaregV8owner)*

OK so now we are saying that our Tutonic friends cannot do math, or impliment a computer model.
I think I would rather trust them than Uhaul
IMHO


----------



## rfr (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (planeherder)*

Boy, did you get a deal on hitch install.
Went by Richmond, Va. dealer and they had put one on a new t-reg for sale.
DEALER CHARGED $ 1.695.00 for this extra. It looked just like all the others here.
Guess I should drive to illinois for install !!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (rfr)*

You mean stealer, not dealer! $700 - $800 is about the going rate.


----------



## Macrabbit (Aug 9, 2000)

As of today. There still is no fix for the trailer light faults. The engineers were working on it today. The issue is supposed to be due to resistance differences in the bulbs. The europeen's didn't see this issue cause they use a 2 wire system and we use a single wire system. So they are still working on it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Macrabbit)*

I guess a heavy duty relay won't solve the problem like it used to back when the lights would blink too fast when you hooked up a trailer.


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

Whether VW deliberately over-stated the Touareg towing capacity, or were just negligent, they need to find a fix QUICK so those of us who bought a Touareg needing it to tow near its advertised capacity can do so...or VW will have a public relations disaster.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*

Or a class action lawsuit


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

Trailer Light Issues: Does anyone have trailer package with lights that work without alarms?
Understand from another post that VW has problem due to NA wiring verses Europe and is woking on this. I asked dealer but have not gotten any feedback.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (rfr)*

I checked with my dealer, and they also told me $695 installed. Everything I have heard from the dealer is MSRP, plus they provide loaner cars if you schedule ahead for service, and put people that bought from their dealership ahead of anyone else who did not. Not bad...
As far as the towing capacity issue - would be kinda funny (well, not really, but worth a chuckle) if they had figured out capacity in something other than pounds, and converted it wrong to get the high number. It has happened before - NASA lost a rocket because they forgot to convert to U.S. units of measurement first in the past.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (bt-treg)*

I spoke to a friend and VW maintenance expert back in Austria. The specs for the European tow hitch are somewhat different to the US model.
The European tow hitch has a max tongue weight of 140kg and a max trailer gross weight of 3160kg. Also, an electrical install kit is needed and in Europe the electric plug has 13 connections.
That may explain a lot why we see difficulties with getting the electric check system for the trailers here in the US work. American trailers are simply *far* from being standardized. While in Europe every trailer has to have double wiring for every light etc., it also has a standardized tongue hight level, etc. That means, that you never have issues with mounting different length and height ball inserts to your hitch.
Gosh - now that I see of how different trailers are built here in the US, that there is simply no standard whatsoever, I understand why VW would not bring the tow hitch for the Passat, Jetta, and Golf into this country. Way to many quirks to deal with in the US. Just read the postings above - people have different trailers, electrical connectors, etc. and are already threatening with a class action lawsuit. Would not surprise me at all if VW would just discontinue the towing support for Touaregs all together and compensate the few guys that have bought a Touareg for towing. 
Though I think that we will see a fix for the electrical problems soon in a way where they will simply disable all the error checking for trailer lights. I have posted a msg here earlier that in Germany, Austria and some other European countries double wiring for lights is required. The driver needs to be able to see on the instrument panel if a rear light on a trailer does not work. If we have no standards here in the US and only e.g. 5 wires, there is simply no checking. It's as simple as that.
In respect to the towing hitch: No surprise either, that the European tow hitch does not show at all at the rear of the car if you take the ball insert off. There is a rear bottom spoiler that will fit the predesigned cut out and if you take off your ball insert from the hitch, nobody will be able to see the hitch at all.
Furthermore, the European hitch ball has 50 millimeters in diameter, which equals 2" size. I believe that will fit most of the trailers. I am seriously thinking of getting a European hitch with the downside of maybe not being able to tow every trailer here in the states. Most trailers though, e.g. for personal water craft etc. are pretty much standard and similar to the European specs, so I might just get one of those.
Hope that clarifies some things and helps you to understand the issues VW is facing, on the other hand I know it is not going to help anybody in particular. Sorry folks for the disappointment. I am waiting for a towing hitch solution myself. This is something where VW is simply walking on new terrain in respect to the Touareg. Touareg issues should all have been resolved now since the car is out in Europe for almost a full year now, but I can understand initial trailer hitch problems.


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

The issue is VW advertised a 7700 pound towing capacity and showed a Touareg towing an Airstream. The suggestion that the US is different from Europe as the cause for the problem won't fly. The cause is VW didn't do its homework, made false claims, and now is looking a class action suit in the face if it doesn't fix what it created.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (S4inSoFla)*

Just to double check. I should receive my hitch/ball with the installed receiver correct?
Thanks all,
James


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: People who have gotten towing hitch installed please read. (JamesC)*

Yup, a 2 inch ball is included.


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Thank you for your research, it is enlightening.
Let's back up a moment. The Touareg venture is 5 +/- years old. It's a very costly development - millions & millions. VW has a dealer network of hundreds with thousands of dealer's employees.
What the hell is going on. Why should there be a towing issue now? Don't these people talk to each other? Isn't the US VW's largest market? Isn't there a hugh risk having these unanswered issues after selling the vehicles, using the tow capacity as a major marketing point?
VW has blown this & they deserve a class action suit, if they don't get their crap together.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Torags)*

What are you going to sue about, you don't own one.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (Torags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torags* »_VW has blown this & they deserve a class action suit, if they don't get their crap together.

I'm not sure what VW has done wrong here and why there might be a class action lawsuit. The Touareg appears to be able to tow up to 7700 lbs as advertised, albeit with an electric glitch here and there. 
It's apparent that this is VWs first vehicle designed for towing (incl. all of their divisions...Audi doesn't make a tow vehicle) and there are understandably going to be minor delays or problems.


----------



## GRAYDOG (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*

My dealer called yesterday and said they should have the software change on the trailer light problem next week and they have also have 2nd fix for the tire sensors.


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You're right, I don't. I was pointing out a car manufacturer that hasn't done it's homework on US trailer tech. It's not rocket science and their failure to do so may create hazards for it customers.
This is not lack of parts or options(which you would expect with a new model) for features that are not key. This is a feature that sets the model apart from the rest of the crowd.
I have nothing against VW, but I have a right to point out stupidity and irresponsibility. Personally, this is another example to confirm my decision.
I admire all the owners on this board for their patience. But too much patience can lead to VWOA taking you for granted.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_
Audi doesn't make a tow vehicle

On a side note:
All Audis and VWs are designed for towing. You might laugh now, but the truth is, that you can buy a towing hitch for every and each of those models in Europe. Yes, my Dad had a Passat with Towing hitch, and now drives the 3rd Golf Wagon with towing hitch. Those are OEM hitches, have 13 electrical connectors and wonderfully tow small to medium trailers. Needless to mention that each of those cars has different towing capacity though.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaregV8owner* »_[...] and now is looking a class action suit in the face if it doesn't fix what it created.


_Quote, originally posted by *Torags* »_
VW has blown this & they deserve a class action suit, if they don't get their crap together.

You 2 guys: Start suing!


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

Forgive me, I didn't mention that Porsche co product manager should bear more than half the responsibility for the tow issues. He wins the dumber prize because he put a hugh Bose Woofer in the back of the Cayenne SUV instead of a spare tire...........


----------



## marinesjarhead (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*

I'm in with the class action if VW not going to address this soon.


----------

